# Stolen Langes: Lange 1A (YG) and Langematik Perpetual (PT) w/German dial...



## CFR

These two Langes were stolen on or about 13 July 2004 by a still-at-large United Parcel Service (UPS) employee in Massachusetts, USA (according to UPS). They were shipped in two separate boxes with two different tracking numbers. They were shipped _without _official papers, boxes, Lange buckles, and straps -- just the watch heads. There are very few of these watches in existence, especially without boxes and papers, so they should be spectacularly easy to spot on the used market. Both watches have display backs, so their movement numbers will be visible. If you see them, please don't "blow your cover" and discreetly e-mail cfr @ alum.mit.edu (remove the spaces around the @).

The two watches are:

(1) Lange Perpetual, platinum with silver GERMAN dial, caseback number 138164, movement number 28121.

(2) Lange 1A, YG with gold guilloche dial, limited edition #39/100 stamped on caseback, caseback number 117439, movement number 7439.

Pics are below.

Thanks for your help!

-Craig


----------



## Rolexmonger

I am not from your area, so I won't be able to help you find these. Just out of curiosity, did you mark the actual values of the watches down on the packages that got stolen?, because if you did, that is probably what caused the theft in the first place. Carriers should never know exactly what's inside, or how much it's worth. I think that that is what acts as a magnet for the theft. I always conceal the real value and identity of the watches that I ship. Nobody should be tempted.


----------



## CFR

Rolexmonger said:


> I am not from your area, so I won't be able to help you find these. Just out of curiosity, did you mark the actual values of the watches down on the packages that got stolen?, because if you did, that is probably what caused the theft in the first place. Carriers should never know exactly what's inside, or how much it's worth. I think that that is what acts as a magnet for the theft. I always conceal the real value and identity of the watches that I ship. Nobody should be tempted.


The watches were being shipped back to the factory for servicing, and the factory is in another country, so disclosure was required for Customs purposes. The watches were scanned into the UPS system by a UPS employee who had access to the Customs paperwork and were stolen shortly thereafter. However, UPS never caught the person, although they had narrowed their suspect list down to 5 people who were working in the local depot that evening. Analyzing their computer systems offered little help because their employees share passwords, etc., according to what UPS Security told me (at least at this depot); in fact, UPS Security told me that the computer used to scan in these items was logged in using the password of an employee who had been on medical leave for the better part of a year!


----------



## Ernie Romers

UPS better changes their system and make it far more secure or no one will trust their service anymore :-|

UPS lost two of my watches. One was a EUR 2,000.00 limited edition (1 out of 20 pieces!), the other was one of my personal collection and rather rare. Seems that some UPS employees have "a nose" for expensive and rare watches....


----------



## CFR

deleted


----------



## deltahawk5

CFR said:


> The watches were being shipped back to the factory for servicing, and the factory is in another country, so disclosure was required for Customs purposes. The watches were scanned into the UPS system by a UPS employee who had access to the Customs paperwork and were stolen shortly thereafter. However, UPS never caught the person, although they had narrowed their suspect list down to 5 people who were working in the local depot that evening. Analyzing their computer systems offered little help because their employees share passwords, etc., according to what UPS Security told me (at least at this depot); in fact, UPS Security told me that the computer used to scan in these items was logged in using the password of an employee who had been on medical leave for the better part of a year!


That's incredibly unfortunate for you and dishonest of the UPS employee(s) who undertook the theft of your watches. I hope UPS does right by you and helps prosecutes those responsible once they're found.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Just for curiosity's sake; did the UPS insurance pay for the stolen watches?


----------

